
Pharmaceutical company wins $1M in legal fees from patent troll and Stanford - vmarsy
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/hi-tech-pharmaceuticals-wins-almost-1-million-in-legal-fees-from-thermolife-and-stanford-after-winning-major-patent-case-300436949.html
======
yourapostasy
I thought patent trolls set up a shell company for each litigation effort,
then "license" the patents to the shell, and proceed to litigate from within
the shell, with the intent that if it turns out badly for them, they fold the
asset-less shell, and collection is thus impossible. Is anyone familiar with
patent trolls' business model, and can comment on the feasibility of actually
collecting a judgement like this?

~~~
jjn2009
can't courts work around this in extra ordinary cases?

~~~
sjg007
This is why they sue the patent holder too I guess.

------
jakelarkin
This is a p/r piece from the winning pharma company. Would be nice to have a
more independent source. There are varying degree of scummy-ness in the patent
world. It's possible that Thermalife is like a Intellectual Ventures or a
MPEG-LA, particularly if they are somehow affiliated with Stanford. Recognize
that some people may consider the later two to be patent trolls, as well.

------
aj7
Hi-Tech isn't a pharmaceutical company in the way most HN readers would
interpret. It's a "neutraceutical" company whose major market appears to be
gym rats. See [https://hitechpharma.com](https://hitechpharma.com).

------
zdean
For clarity, that's "Leland Stanford Junior University"

~~~
vmarsy
submission title was already too long, Stanford University wouldn't fit,
"Leland Stanford Junior University"[1] even less :)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_University](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_University)

~~~
justboxing
"Pharma Company Wins $1M in legal fees from Patent Troll & Stanford
University"

How about that? 78 characters long (within the 80char HN title limit).

